# Übergang Bild in 3d- Gitter



## Tucker (9. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte vorhin so eine Intuition. Ich habe überlegt, wie es wohl aussehen würde, wenn ich ein Bild oder ein Foto in ein 2-farbiges 3d- Gitter übergehen lasse.
Man muss sich meine Vorstellung anhand z.B. der Computerspielentwicklung verdeutlichen. Man hat ein dreidimensionales gitter und belegt dieses dann mit Farben und erhält somit praktisch ein Gesicht etc. 
Ich hätte sowas nun gerne aber umgedreht, sodass ein Foto in ein derartiges Gitter übergeht.
Kann mir jemand helfen? Wüsste jemand, wie man etwas derartiges umsetzt?


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. April 2006)

Meinst du so etwas? http://www.c64hq.com/pictures/ste_86_art_gallery/images/gridface.gif

Alex


----------



## Tucker (9. April 2006)

Ja, so in der Art, nur das man das eben von einem richtigen Foto aus macht und dann halt die Linien etwas feiner sind...


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. April 2006)

Hallo Tucker.

Eins-zwei-schnell via Filter o.ä. geht das in Photoshop leider nicht. Da du nicht die Möglichkeit hast ein Wireframe zu rendern müsstest du in Handarbeit ein selbiges solches zeichnen - bspw. mit dem Zeichenstift.
In Illustrator CS hast du jedoch die Möglichkeit ein Wireframe eines erstellten Objektes zu rendern. So könnte man z.B. wie in Alex' Beispiel recht rudimentär einen Kopf darstellen.

Dazu ergänzend evtl.: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/225371-3d-gitter.html ... oder "Wireframe" als Suchbegriff.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## McAce (10. April 2006)

Möglich wäre auch der Filter versetzen, obwohl er nicht so gute Ergebnisse liefern
wird wie du dir erhoffst. Ich denke ein Test kann aber nicht schaden.

McAce

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto01.php


----------

